# Ideas? Strange lump on side of leg



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

I hope that some of you vets,techs, groomers, and poo parents may have an idea about what this could be on Molly's leg near her foot.

It is a lump under the skin that is covered in her hair that has a dark reddish round place on one end of it that looks like a blood blister. 

I just noticed it last night as I was washing her feet after she had been outside earlier. She was running and playing outside earlier before I noticed it so it doesn't seem to hurt. I didn't notice it the night before when I was brushing her but it is about the size of - and a little to the side of the leg - as her dew claw. I do think this is new because she was groomed last week and was at vet for teeth cleaning 2-3 weeks ago with no mention of this.

I'm wondering about any possible connection to the tooth cleaning - specifically needles in leg for blood tests or anesthesia?? Could she develop a nodule/lump from where the needle was in her vein - especially since this part at the end of it looks like a blood blister?

I've watched and read a lot lately from Dr. Karen Becker and don't want to be alarmed unnecessarily, but if this could be serious I definitely will run her to the vet.

I've attached close up picture - the best I could get - that is a ring fingernail next to it for size comparison.

Any thoughts or experiences you have to help will be very much appreciated!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Could be a tick. Make sure there is nothing in the hole.


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Beaches - I wondered about a tick last night myself so I got a sterilized needle and just kind of lightly lifted at edge of that reddish part to see if was tick, but dried looking blood just flaked off. 

But, thinking more about what you've said, could a tick burrow in that hole on the end and be inside this lump? Yuck. 

We treat our lawn because Molly almost died years ago with a reaction to flea/tick preventative. But I am sure there's always that chance of tick getting on her and of me missing it when I take care of her every night.

What's the best way to safely get in that hole to see if it is a tick?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh dear, I am not much help. I took a tick off my girl this week but it was intact thank heavens. First tick on a dog - ever! Look on the internet or search this forum using ticks as your subject. There is lots of help out there. Our pup is on preventative that includes ticks so I just cleaned the area and hole with rubbing alcohol. Good luck to you and Molly.


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you Beaches - I do appreciate your help!


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

*Mystery solved!*

Not knowing what was wrong with Molly and concern about that sudden lump was going to drive me crazy, so I went ahead and took her to the vet.

Turns out it was a sebaceous cyst that had formed where her dew claw had been. He expressed it and while certainly gross, it was nothing to worry about. 

Now I won't drive myself crazy this weekend over it and Molly can stop obsessing over it too!

Thanks!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

MeMe B said:


> Not knowing what was wrong with Molly and concern about that sudden lump was going to drive me crazy, so I went ahead and took her to the vet.
> 
> Turns out it was a sebaceous cyst that had formed where her dew claw had been. He expressed it and while certainly gross, it was nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


good choice. and have a good weekend!


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

patk said:


> good choice. and have a good weekend!


Thanks patk!
Hope you have a great weekend too!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Now we can all feel better about Molly this weekend. Have a good one


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

FYI - we are in Wisconsin the tick capital of the world! I always use clear nail polish to get them out...they back right out if they can't breathe. Glad it wasn't a tick - and that you had the insight to just have it checked out.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to hear it was nothing serious!


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Glad to hear it was nothing serious!


Me too!!! Your dogs are Gorgeous!!!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Glad to hear it was nothing serious!





Beaches said:


> Thanks for the update. Now we can all feel better about Molly this weekend. Have a good one


Thanks Beaches! I didn't want to be paranoid because I always take her to the vet with any little thing, but I was so afraid of the "C" word - I just couldn't have gone all weekend not knowing. 
Thanks for your concern! Have a great weekend!


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Feelingdoc said:


> FYI - we are in Wisconsin the tick capital of the world! I always use clear nail polish to get them out...they back right out if they can't breathe. Glad it wasn't a tick - and that you had the insight to just have it checked out.


Thanks!!!
I'm glad to know that nail polish trick! I'm in the South so we get our fair share of those nasty critters here too, although I've always managed to keep them off Molly.
I'm just glad to know what it was and that is nothing life-threatening! 
Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Be careful about using something to annoy the tick into backing out. They will often regurgitate into the bite wound when that happens to them which ups the chances that they actually will transmit an agent. It is better to use forceps or a tick key.


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Be careful about using something to annoy the tick into backing out. They will often regurgitate into the bite wound when that happens to them which ups the chances that they actually will transmit an agent. It is better to use forceps or a tick key.


Thanks! We've always used forceps or fine nosed tweezers to remove them before. Luckily I haven't had to remove one on Molly. 
I certainly hope it's not a bad year for ticks - but afraid it may be.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MeMe B said:


> Thanks! We've always used forceps or fine nosed tweezers to remove them before. Luckily I haven't had to remove one on Molly.
> I certainly hope it's not a bad year for ticks - but afraid it may be.


So far I haven't directly had tick issues, but I do think it may be a bad year since I know they were out early in NY and central NJ. Where are you located?


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> So far I haven't directly had tick issues, but I do think it may be a bad year since I know they were out early in NY and central NJ. Where are you located?


I'm in Georgia. I don't remember who I heard say it but did hear the comment that ticks were going to be bad this year. We have to treat our yard because Molly can't use the preventative. 
I hope we can all avoid those nasty ticks on our poos!


----------

